# Nano cube - 20x20x20 (8L)



## salava8 (30 Dec 2016)

Hello.  I would like to present first in my life nano cube. Paradoxically, I think aquariums in the shape of a cube are more difficult to make arrange, than a traditional shape aquariums. The arrangement formed by transforming my Wabi-Kusa.

*Title:* Nano cube
*Dimensions:* 20 x 20 x 20 cm = 8L (7,87x7,87x7,87 inch = 1,76 galUK)
*CO2:* -
*Filtration:* HW-603b
*Lights:* AquaLighter Pico LED 1,7 W (9 h)
*Photo Period:* 12 am - 9 pm
*Fertilisation:* -
*Water:* 100% tap water
*Substrate:* Sand + wabi-kusa ball
*Hardscape:* Unzan stone
*Flora:* _Hydrocotyle sp japan, Taxiphyllum Barbieri (Java moss), Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas moss), Hygrophila polysperma, Hygrophila corymbosa, Bacopa australis_
*Fauna: *-

Start:


Day 20:


Wabi-kusa:
http://akwapelneroslin.wixsite.com/akwapelneroslin/wabi-kusa


----------



## salava8 (26 Jan 2017)

Day 90


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary (3 Feb 2017)

No filtration !!


----------



## salava8 (3 Feb 2017)

You're wrong...  I use the external filter HW-603b. I take out input and output of the filter before filming.


----------



## salava8 (28 Oct 2017)

In the IAPLC 2017 arrangement took 1378th place.


----------

